# peppa pig puddle suit anyone seen them?



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I've tried Google and not had a lot of luck pages are expired.  Has anyone any idea wherevi can get peppa pug puddle suits ir waterproof trousers fir 1 snd 3 year olds. We live with clay soil so the moment it rains the ground is a nightmare for days. However mummy needs to get out for her sanity snd so do my girls.  My eldest view on fashion basically it peppa pig or hello kitty on it = awesome lol. She has a hello kitty coat she loves and will refuse to wear a normal suit I'm sure because she'd rather wear the hello kitty. 

Any help greatly appreciated.  Xxxxxxxx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mummy not seen any but some thoughts are:

Regatta and others do great waterproof dungarees or suits and if your not fussed about reselling etc then you could superglue some peppy pig transfers onto them.
Add that with a peppy pig umbrella and little miss will love.

Google a doll/teddy that comes with rain jacket etc & that can be her matching toy as she's all waterproof. Good for her to hold too if she's a bit unsure of being out n about.

Peppy pig socks are on eBay - special peppy socks to wear with her Wellies.

Minnie Mouse - if you can get her into Mickey Mouse playhouse (I think that's what it's called) then you get Minnie everywhere. My friends lil one is massively into Minnie. Our obsession is Fireman Sam and it can be difficult to get specific items.

Good luck and yes mummy sanity time needed too.
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant idea thank you I knew this forum would have an solution xx


----------

